# Wheelhorse



## CentralMassGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

*Wheelhorse - no gears - 08B401*

I replaced the rear tires on my Wheelhorse 8hp, 4speed today. Now it won't shift into gear - the drive pulley is spinning and the gear shift mechanism on the transaxle housing is moving with the shift lever except at 4th it hits and the clutch pedal pulls back with it, clutch pulley appears to be releasing/engaging properly - but I have no transmission engaging in any gear. I can't hear if there is any internal trans noises over the engine

It drove fine into the garage - after jacking it and installing the new tires it wouldn't drive out

Update: I lifted the rear tires off the ground and they spin with the motor in all gears - but you can stop them with your hand. Should I crack the transmission open?

Any ideas?


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you tighten the axle nut by any chance?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the drive pulley,on the trans,and see,with the engine OFF,and the trans in 1st gear,if the pulley turns,when you roll the tractor forward/back(clutch up). Sometimes they lose a roll-pin/set screw,and act that way.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did the tires on the tractor slip onto the axle shafts, or do they bolt onto a hub on the axle. If they slide on, check to be sure you replaced the key that locks them to the axle shaft. I've done that before. If you don't have the key in there, the rim will just spin on the axle and won't drive the unit.


----------



## 546cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like you have a tractor with an e-clip holding the wheel on the axle. If that is the case if one or both of the axle shaft keys is missing the tractor will not move. Start the tractor and put it in gear, look at the axle, if it is turning, check both axles for the key. it will have either a 3/16" or 1/4" key that locks the wheel to the axle.

When you ask a question you should include the model of the tractor like B-80, C-120 ect. makes helping you a lot easier.


----------



## foxblackfire17 (6 mo ago)

So, I am having problems with my 68 wheel horse it grinds in third and it kicks the shifter back in N. for some reason.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

foxblackfire17 said:


> So, I am having problems with my 68 wheel horse it grinds in third and it kicks the shifter back in N. for some reason.


I see this is your 1st post.... This original thread is almost 10 years old, but I may be able to help. You don't give much information other than 68 Wheelhorse, but the common 3-speed transmission they used back then was a 5003 - 5010. It has a sliding gear that is moved by a shift fork. Something is allowing to much play to hold the gear in place under a torque load. There is a caged needle bearing on the end of the input shaft that is a common failure point to make it jump out of gear, the shift fork could be worn, or the gear itself is worn. They are a relatively easy/simple gearbox to rebuild and most of the parts are still available if you do a little search on-line. Here's the Service manual that covers the whole 5000 series of transmissions you would find in a "68 Wheelhorse", so you can see if it's a rebuild job you want to tackle.......
#3523 Sliding 3rd Gear









#1518 Input Shaft Needle Bearing










5000 Series Wheelhorse Transmission Manual

Here's a link where you can get both parts new....

Wheelhorse Transmission Parts


----------

